# New Desktop Configuration



## thinkdigits (Feb 7, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans:HD streaming over LAN wired & wireless, Few games like NFS, Call of Duty. Games which released before 2010/11. HD movie editing and playback. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:25-30k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes. 17"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Complete new machine

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Coming weekend

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No. Need to be assembled

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Hyderabad. Yes, online shopping is fine with me

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Please suggest a good machine which can be used for the next 4-5 years


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2013)

Core i3 3225 - Rs 7300
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4300
HDD - 1TB - Rs 4300
Corsair Value Select 4GB - Rs 1150
Corsair Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2550
Large Generic Cabinet - Rs 1000
Display - Dell ST2240L Rs 9000 ( 22 inch Full HD LED)
OPD - Samsung SH-S223F - Rs 900
Keyboard + Mouse - Rs 450

Total Rs 30,950.

ADD a gpu later with this config and you have a solid machine there.

2nd option


AMD A10-5800K Rs 8400
ASUS F2A85-M-LE MOTHERBOARD Rs 5800
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL10 4GB X 1 Rs 1600
HDD 1TB - Rs 4300
Display - Dell S2240L - Rs 9000
Corsair CX 430 V2 Rs 2550
Large Generic Cabinet - Rs 1000
OPD - Samsung SH-S223F - Rs 900
Keyboard + Mouse - Rs 450

Total - Rs 34000.

The AMD is better out of the box.

I added a large monitor to both the configs as it will be beneficial for movie watching and game play if you add a gpu later. Even office e dont use 17inc anymore


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2013)

The first config suggested by _The Incinerator _ is a solid one, and if you equip it with a gpu later (like an HD7770), your'e set.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ It is not like that. I3 32XX series and A10-5800K have almost identical performance in gaming at 1080P resolution and 5800K performs faster in Multi-threaded workloads like Video Editing as mentioned by OP. Now, out of the bhox, you will get the most powerful IGP til date which offers serious performance boost in GPU accelerated Applications like Winzip, Photoshop filters, Video Encoding tools etc. Even gaming with mid setting is possible. Other benefits include overclocking potential, a whole new range of instruction set supports (FMA4, FMA3, AES, SSE 5A, all are missing in i3). This means newer apps can take the benefit of these instructions for better performance.


----------



## thinkdigits (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you very much incinerator.. this is what is needed.. 

@ cilus good suggestion out there.. i was thinking to get AMD 5800k. i ll get that one as per ur suggestion.


----------

